# This new song needs a like!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Repost in an updated version. This song, Rattlesnake, was written and sung by my son's fiancée, and he just finished the visual track, which took him some days -- watch closely, it's quite inventive. The song is Latin (primarily Brazilian) house music.

Go give it a like, yeah, even if you don't like it that much!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Great visuals...........


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Repost in an updated version. This song, Rattlesnake, was written and sung by my son's fiancée, and he just finished the visual track, which took him some days -- watch closely, it's quite inventive. The song is Latin (primarily Brazilian) house music.
> 
> Go give it a like, yeah, even if you don't like it that much!


I'll give it a double like.


----------

